# PHP als FastCGI laufen lassen - HowTo?



## hinkel11 (20. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine neue Homepage mit dem CMS Joomla 1.7 aufzusetzen, stoße da allerdings auf einige Hürden, da der genutzte Webserver ziemlich veraltet ist. JSON habe nun zumindest schonmal installiert bekommen, nach tagelangem Recherchieren.

Nun bin ich jedoch auch Opfer des bekannten wwwrun-Problems geworden, was zu Problemen mit den Zugriffsrechten führt und mich als Ergebnis keine Extensions mehr übers Joomla-Backend installieren lässt.

Der Server, auf dem sich das Web befindet, wird von einem Bekannten unterhalten. Leider ist uns nicht ganz klar wie wir PHP als FCGI laufen lassen um uns so diesem leidigen wwwrun-Problem zu entledigen.

Hier ein paar Eckdaten:


CMS Joomla 1.7
Server von "Server4you"
Plesk 8.4 (kommt beim Update auf Plesk 9.x automatisch die Option, bei der sich die  
PHP-Anbindung auswählen lässt, d.h. als Modul, CGI oder FastCGI?)
PHP 5.2.6
Apache/2.2.4 (Linux/SUSE)
PHP-Anbindung: apache2handler


Im Plesk unter dem Punkt "Setup/Dienste" steht folgendes:
Code:

Dienste
Apache ASP-Unterstützung 	Nein (Komponente wurde nicht installiert)
SSI-Unterstützung 	                Nein
PHP-Unterstützung 	                Ja
CGI-Unterstützung 	                Nein
Perl-Unterstützung 	                Nein
Python-Unterstützung 	        Nein (Komponente wurde nicht installiert)
FastCGI-Unterstützung 	        Nein (Komponente wurde nicht installiert)
Miva-Unterstützung 	        Nein (Komponente wurde nicht installiert)
ColdFusion-Unterstützung 	Nein (ColdFusion wird vom Lizenzkey nicht unterstützt)
Webstatistiken 	(über das geschützte Verzeichnis '/plesk-stat/' zugänglich )
Benutzerdefinierte Fehlerdokumente 	Nein

Kennt jemand einge gute Anleitung, aus der hervorgeht, wie man vorzugehen hat um PHP als FCGI anstatt Apache-Modul zu betreiben? Ist das denn bei dem Server überhaupt möglich? Ich suche schon stundenlang nach einem geeigenten How-To, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Es laufen auf dem Server auch noch ein paar andere Webs und ich habe etwas Angst, dass ich mir die kaputtschieße, wenn ich CGI installiere.


----------



## chmee (21. August 2011)

Ich hatte n ähnliches Problem, kann man es (bei Dir) lösen, indem Du apache per umask andere Schreib/Leserechte gibst?
http://www.tutorials.de/linux-unix/379113-rechte-fuer-php-und-ftp-generierte-ordner-dateien.html

mfg chmee


----------



## hinkel11 (21. August 2011)

OK, danke. Werd ich mir mal anschauen, ob das in meinem Fall was bringt.

Dennoch bitte zurück zum eigentlichen Problem - die Einrichtung von Fast CGI.


----------

